# Uber driver sexually assaulted passenger, lost his phone in her apartment, police say



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

*







San Antonio*

An Uber driver is accused of fondling and raping a customer who requested a ride home after having drinks at a Northeast Side sports bar.

Jacobo Manuel Gutierrez, 32, is charged with sexual assault. According to an affidavit, the victim told police that she was "highly intoxicated" and requested an Uber after drinking at Slackers Sports Bar off of Nacogdoches Road on Saturday.

She told police that Gutierrez picked her up, but stopped in a vacant parking lot, got in the back seat where she was and began fondling her, the affidavit said. The victim told police that he eventually stopped and proceeded to drive her home, then followed her into her apartment.

The victim told police that she remembered an unknown person on top of her, sexually assaulting her for approximately 30 seconds and that the unknown person got off of her and appeared to leave her apartment.

The victim called police to report a burglary at her apartment, but authorities said it was Gutierrez who left his cell phone inside the victim's apartment. Police talked to both following the burglary call.

The affidavit says Gutierrez went to police headquarters on Saturday and gave a voluntary statement to officers. According to the affidavit, his story changed after officers told him that the victim had submitted to a sexual assault exam.

Gutierrez initially told police that he gave the woman a ride home when she became unconscious in the back seat and that he had to touch her arm to wake her up to get the gate code for her apartment complex.

According to the affidavit, he said he followed her to her third-floor apartment because she had trouble standing and that he entered the apartment after he "heard a loud noise from inside and was concerned."

He said he helped her sit up on the couch in her apartment and that she eventually got up on her own and went to her bedroom and that he left. He said he realized that he did not have his phone and went to her apartment and knocked on her door but there was no answer.

Police arrived 10-15 minutes after Gutierrez knocked on her door and talked to him and the victim. Gutierrez left after getting his phone.

When Gutierrez was informed the victim had a sexual assault exam, he told police his passenger asked to have sex on the drive home, so he got into the back seat and began touching her inappropriately.

He told police that he did have sex with the woman, but inserted "a 'small' portion of his penis."

Police said he told them that his phone likely fell out of his pocket while his pants were off.

Gutierrez was arrested around 8 p.m. Saturday.

As of 7:50 p.m. Sunday, a mugshot of Gutierrez was unavailable.

*Uber sent KSAT 12 the following statement regarding the arrest:*
"What's been reported is horrible and has no place anywhere. We've provided information to the San Antonio Police Department and will continue to support their investigation and proceedings in any way possible. The individual no longer has access to the app."

https://www.ksat.com/news/uber-driv...er-lost-his-phone-in-her-apartment-police-say

[It's good to see that Uber's continual background checks are preventing incidents like this from happening. *whistles* *walks away*]


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Trump Economics said:


> He told police that he did have sex with the woman, but inserted "a 'small' portion of his penis."


Only because he doesn't have a large portion.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> Only because he doesn't have a large portion.


Watch this thread get closed for further replies


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

" SLACKERS" sports bar . . .
Sounds so " Elevated"

Lets get BLACK OUT DRUNK at " "SLACKERS"


Trump Economics said:


> *
> View attachment 244392
> San Antonio*
> 
> ...


At least we dont have Tigers in the Bushes . . .


----------



## Zooke (Jul 17, 2018)

NEVER, EVER TALK TO POLICE. 

YOUR ONLY WORDS

“ I want a lawyer”


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Sorry I am new uber driver, does victim get $15 for returning phone? Lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Perh


Trump Economics said:


> *
> View attachment 244392
> San Antonio*
> 
> ...


p
Perhaps
A " Small Portion " was all he had to offer ?
30 seconds huh ?

Jumping Jack Flash

His Rape Sentence wont be a " small portion"

30 years for 30 seconds.

Life Choices.

Oh Dont Encourage Rapists !


Zooke said:


> NEVER, EVER TALK TO POLICE.
> 
> YOUR ONLY WORDS
> 
> " I want a lawyer"


Lets him Rot


----------



## Zooke (Jul 17, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Sorry I am new uber driver, does victim get $15 for returning phone? Lol


Victim is a so-to-be millionaire


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Only because he doesn't have a large portion.


I think that was his way of saying he only raped her a little bit.

Gonna have to cite Transporter Rule #3 here: Never open the package.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SO MANY SOCIETAL WRONGS IN THIS PORTRAIT.
OVERSERVING OF ALCOHOL
IRRESPONSIBLE DRINKING
SMALL PORTIONS
MEN TAKING ADVANTAGE

If hi


Z129 said:


> I think that was his way of saying he only raped her a little bit.
> 
> Gonna have to cite Transporter Rule #3 here: Never open the package.


If his "package " was approved
He may be having Breakfast in bed
Not in PRISON !



Trump Economics said:


> *
> View attachment 244392
> San Antonio*
> 
> ...


prison Orange is his color !

" Gimme your dessert pudgy "!


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Victim is most likely getting million dollars in future ride credit lol its uber lol

Although it sounds terrible of it's TRUE, would still like to wait till the trial and investigation to finish


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kodyhead said:


> Victim is most likely getting million dollars in future ride credit lol its uber lol
> 
> Although it sounds terrible of it's TRUE, would still like to wait till the trial and investigation to finish


This dipshot took advantage of a bemuddled passenger drunk out of her senses.

Then Einstein left his phone behind.

30 second wonders.

Plea Bargain is his only chance.

Every District Attorney in the Nation wishes for such clear cut of a case

Plea Bargain or Poster Boy.
His only choices.


----------



## Zooke (Jul 17, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> This dipshot took advantage of a bemuddled passenger drunk out of her senses.
> 
> Then Einstein left his phone behind.
> 
> 30 second wonders.


More like 30 years and/or deportation


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Zooke said:


> More like 30 years and/or deportation


 20 years suspended to 10 if 1st offence.
2 for 1 good behavior parole in 5 years.

The sex offender wing in prison is not a nice place.

His 1 chance to Learn.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Zooke said:


> NEVER, EVER TALK TO POLICE. YOUR ONLY WORDS " I want a lawyer"


Normally that is good advice, but to hell with this punk for what he admits he did, he deserves to rot in prison.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

Passed out drunk,how does she remember not giving consent "oh that's right she doesn't not remember anything and expects a jury to convict someone of rape. I question this one, I seen many driver get falsely accused by money hungry pax


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

His "response" makes me think this was rape.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Did this dude really try a “just the tip” defense???


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> This dipshot took advantage of a bemuddled passenger drunk out of her senses.
> 
> Then Einstein left his phone behind.
> 
> ...


If criminals were all smart, we'd never catch 'em.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Since he admitted to "a small part of the tip" or whatever it was, he can not use Johnny Cochrane's defence for Slick Willy:

"If it did not pass the slit, then you must acquit!".


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

HotUberMess said:


> Did this dude really try a "just the tip" defense???


But the reality is, the pax got a bigger tip than the driver did.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Yeah.. this thread’s heading for shutdown town lol


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

These cases are different , passed out drunk girl coming from the bar at [email protected] up after a bender claiming rape.Let's just say there's a little reasonable doubt here. It's alot different from some sicko holding a knife to a sober girl going about her day


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

The only difference is you don’t need to use a knife on a passed out person. Florida, Calfornia, and a whole bunch of states in between say that a passed out person can’t give consent, meaning you have zero defense in court.


----------



## Lyle (Nov 11, 2015)

Thia happened to an Uber driver here in New Orleans, He picked up a very drunk girl in the French Quarter late at night. She got in the back seat and passed out. She had not entered a destination. He pulled over at a gas station and got out and tried to ask her where she was going. She was incoherent and started cursing at him. Realizing that this situation could get rel ugly real fast with a drunk woman passed out in his car. All she would have to say is that man "touched me" and it would be her word against his. 
He thought for a while and drove to the Police Station and pulled in the parking lot. Police saw him and came over to ask what the problem was. He explained to to them the situation and that she was passed out in his car and he did not know her destination. THe police opened the car door and tried to talk to her and she became angry and stated cursing at the police. Well I don't have to tell you how this turned out, She was taken out the car placed in handcuffs and arrested on the spot for drunk and disorderly.


----------

